# What's the best plow kit for an ATV?



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

Looking to pick up a forman 500 or something similar for my snow plowing business and looking into plows. What's the best plow out there? I'm looking at the Cycle Country V Force . Anyone have any suggestions for me?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I would say Moose as will some other's round here. 60" 

but I don't know much about the CC V force

sublime out


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

just looked up the V force, and having a V plow with remote control of the wings would seem to be a mighty tempting thing to have.

I wonder how they hold up to abuse of plowing though?

Many who have had the V blade have made comments about how they dont seem to hold up very good though that was the manual postion adjust ment bars. Now with thouse replaced by something else?

telll ya what you buy the V-force set up abuse the system all season long and then post back how well it does LOL


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I just looked at the Cycle Country V Force on the Cycle Country web site and it looks realy nice. A 60" Cycle Country V Force would work good on your ATV IMO.


----------



## bullseye (Dec 13, 2009)

*Moose County Plow*

I have a 2008 Honda 420 ES and use a Moose County plow. I really like it !!! My last quad (2003 Honda 350 ES) also had a Moose County plow. It works really well on driveways and sidewalks as you can really throw the snow with a little speed behind you. ( Remember - know your terrain !!! ) I've used mine now for two winters with no problems ! My Dad now has my old '03 and neither him or I had problems with the plow and it has pushed LOTS of snow as I used it for business and he lives on a acreage and plows pathways to everything. He evens plows his neighbours driveway, too !
Just my 2 cents !!


----------



## no1 bigdaddy (Dec 13, 2009)

I really like the Swisher plow system. You won't find a heavier gauge steel on any other plow system to my knowledge. The one drawback is it's 50" width but you can overcome that with a set of wings. With a winch mount you can lift it as high as 24". also the mount makes it a very sturdy setup by having the attachment point at the rear hitch


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

sublime68charge;902419 said:
 

> I would say Moose as will some other's round here. 60"
> 
> but I don't know much about the CC V force
> 
> sublime out


Moose all rhe way!!!!


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

Cycle country works great, take a look at all their plows!!


----------

